# those annoying link things in text



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

It started today, had it in the past, hate it:
you look at a website and certain words are a link and when you get close to it with the mouse a window pops up. 

I am running firefox with minimal addons...

Suggestions to rid myself of this bane of my existence?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2012)

Some sites use a link-popper-upper advert thingy. Not sure how to kill it other than use a good adblocker.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

thanks. time to reapply that thing.   I don't want to block all ads...I mean, they do pay the bills, but they get a we bit annoying at times.  (add-Block and No Script, so far so good...)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2012)

I hate those annoying links too


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I hate those annoying links too




:lfao:


----------

